# Schillaci abolisce il bollettino quotidiano del Covid



## Marilson (28 Ottobre 2022)

Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.



Ho letto che stanno per reintegrare anche i medici novax


----------



## Marilson (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.



Questo e' un provvedimento essenziale che andavo dicendo da mesi! Finalmente non ci saranno piu' le ossessive "ultimissime" di un importante quotidiano a tiratura nazionale. 

Mantenere una struttura del genere impegnando personale e risorse per riportare numeri assolutamente inutili era praticamente da denuncia alla corte dei conti per spreco di denaro pubblico. Assolutamente inutile.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.


Bravo Toto Schillaci. Ora, però, via per sempre lo schifo pass e gli obblighi dei duci Draghi e Speranza.


----------



## Marilson (28 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ho letto che stanno per reintegrare anche i medici novax



Nonostante all'epoca fossi contrario per la loro scelta di non vaccinarsi, e rimango della mia idea, ad oggi e' giusto reintegrarli anche perche' comunque continuano a essere pagati senza fare nulla


----------



## Marilson (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bravo Toto Schillaci. Ora, però, via per sempre lo schifo pass e gli obblighi dei duci Draghi e Speranza.



Devono togliere ogni tipo di limitazione/obbligo senza nessuna esitazione


----------



## peo74 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.


Ruba le gomme! Schillaci ruba le gomme! ??


----------



## Devil man (28 Ottobre 2022)

Repubblica che si sa prende una barcata di soldi da Pfizer 

intitola così " il governo cancella il covid "


vi rendete conto ???


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Nonostante all'epoca fossi contrario per la loro scelta di non vaccinarsi, e rimango della mia idea, ad oggi e' giusto reintegrarli anche perche' comunque continuano a essere pagati senza fare nulla


No, i medici sono sospesi senza stipendio.


----------



## Andris (28 Ottobre 2022)

hanno già appeso per lutto la bandiera a mezz'asta i vari giornali e le sedi dei progressisti ?


----------



## GP7 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.


Finalmente. 
Va smantellato ogni pezzo del sistema architettato al fine di creare terrore tra i cittadini. Questo è un buon primo passo.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Nonostante all'epoca fossi contrario per la loro scelta di non vaccinarsi, e rimango della mia idea, ad oggi e' giusto reintegrarli anche perche' comunque continuano a essere pagati senza fare nulla


magari all'epoca del disastro poteva essere giusto allontanarli.
Adesso tra virus meno potente e una buona probabilità che questi abbiano contratto il covid nel frattempo (e quindi possono essere considerati al pari dei vaccinati), è solo uno spreco di personale per ospedali gia ridotti all'osso.


----------



## Devil man (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Nonostante all'epoca fossi contrario per la loro scelta di non vaccinarsi, e rimango della mia idea, ad oggi e' giusto reintegrarli anche perche' comunque continuano a essere pagati senza fare nulla


io sarò sempre fiero di loro, hanno fatto la scelta giusta e ne conosco diversi in attesa di essere reintegrati

*"comunque continuano a essere pagati senza fare nulla"*
non so le altre regioni ma qui in Toscana sono sospesi senza stipendio


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Devono togliere ogni tipo di limitazione/obbligo senza nessuna esitazione


C'è un'interessante intervista di Borgonovo fatta alla Lucaselli di FDI, che sta lottando almeno a parole nel voler reintegrare i medici e togliere le multe. Intervista fatta ieri a Radio Radio ed i cui passaggi salienti sono stati riportati oggi a La Verità. Mi è piaciuto Borgonovo che ha insistito nel fare domande precisando che l'obbligo scade il 31 dicembre ed i medici rischiano di fare il natale senza lavoro e stipendio e la parlamentare ha detto che, se non sono state prese ancora certe decisioni e perchè si devono ancora formare del tutto i ministeri. Speriamo bene.

Io, comunque, aggiungerei anche un'altra legge. Sanzioni a tutti i luoghi destinati al pubblico che continuano ad imporre mascherine, nonostante l'obbligo è assente da inizio maggio. Ci sono atenei universitari che impongono ancora la mascherina per iniziativa personale. Così come il mio medico di fiducia che ha detto a me e gli altri che stavamo entrando un giorno "mettetevi la mascherina che stanno aumentando i contagi!".

Ah, poi per legge ci sono ancora le mascherine obbligatorie nei concorsi pubblici. Altro schifo. Togliessero anche quell'obbligo lì.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Repubblica che si sa prende una barcata di soldi da Pfizer
> 
> intitola così " il governo cancella il covid "
> 
> ...


Maiali. Ma c'è davvero qualcuno che compra ancora oggi quel giornale insulso? Spero che faccia la fine de L'Unità.

Io compro ogni tanto La Verità, non tanto per informarmi, ma per premiare chi fa informazione libera. Poi se si vendono anche loro, comprerò un ultimo numero e lo uso come carta igienica risparmiando la spesa per quella vera.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (28 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Repubblica che si sa prende una barcata di soldi da Pfizer
> 
> intitola così " il governo cancella il covid "
> 
> ...


Repubblica e` disgustosa.... variante cerberus...paura....attenti...il virus non e` ancora vinto


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.


Solo il gran visir di tutti i terun poteva arrivare a tanto. -gogna mediatica in fieri-


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Ottobre 2022)

Giusto smantellare questo sistema covid ormai totalmente inadeguato ai cambiamenti fortunatamente occorsi negli ultimi 2 anni.
Reintegriamo pure questi geni incompresi dei novax e bona, tanto il virus è ormai depotenziato


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Nonostante all'epoca fossi contrario per la loro scelta di non vaccinarsi, e rimango della mia idea, ad oggi e' giusto reintegrarli anche perche' comunque continuano a essere pagati senza fare nulla


come pagati? chi non ha il GP stava a casa non pagato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io sarò sempre fiero di loro, hanno fatto la scelta giusta e ne conosco diversi in attesa di essere reintegrati
> 
> *"comunque continuano a essere pagati senza fare nulla"*
> non so le altre regioni ma qui in Toscana sono sospesi senza stipendio


infatti, altrimenti facevo il novax anche io.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2022)

Il ripristino dello stato di diritto avverrà solo con il reintegro di chiunque ancora oggi è sospeso.

Abolire le misure sul covid significa annientare il più grande tentativo di imporre il comunismo nella società occidentale.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è un'interessante intervista di Borgonovo fatta alla Lucaselli di FDI, che sta lottando almeno a parole nel voler reintegrare i medici e togliere le multe. Intervista fatta ieri a Radio Radio ed i cui passaggi salienti sono stati riportati oggi a La Verità. Mi è piaciuto Borgonovo che ha insistito nel fare domande precisando che l'obbligo scade il 31 dicembre ed i medici rischiano di fare il natale senza lavoro e stipendio e la parlamentare ha detto che, se non sono state prese ancora certe decisioni e perchè si devono ancora formare del tutto i ministeri. Speriamo bene.
> 
> Io, comunque, aggiungerei anche un'altra legge. Sanzioni a tutti i luoghi destinati al pubblico che continuano ad imporre mascherine, nonostante l'obbligo è assente da inizio maggio. Ci sono atenei universitari che impongono ancora la mascherina per iniziativa personale. Così come il mio medico di fiducia che ha detto a me e gli altri che stavamo entrando un giorno "mettetevi la mascherina che stanno aumentando i contagi!".
> 
> Ah, poi per legge ci sono ancora le mascherine obbligatorie nei concorsi pubblici. Altro schifo. Togliessero anche quell'obbligo lì.


Il mio medico prima del COVID aveva questa brutta mania di dare la mano a tutti i pazienti.
E dubito che se le lavasse fra un paziente ed un altro, anzi ne sono certo.

Durante e dopo il COVID è come impazzito.
Evidentemente spaventato, nessuno sa cosa gli sia toccato vedere fra pazienti o parenti o esperienza personale.
Bardato permanentemente, visite in studio solo per casi indifferibili e telefonicamente esclusi come contagi.

Ora, a fronte di gente che ha passato esperienze simili e che ho criticato per alcuni eccessi (ho parenti molto anziani), io non credo che un paziente abbia il DIRITTO di recarsi in certi luoghi senza mascherina. Questo no.

Io sono uno che strapperebbe il velo alle donne islamiche, ma la mascherina in certi ambienti potrebbe essere ancora necessaria.
Sta alla sensibilità e ragionevolezza di chi dirige quel luogo scegliere.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Il mio medico prima del COVID aveva questa brutta mania di dare la mano a tutti i pazienti.
> E dubito che se le lavasse fra un paziente ed un altro, anzi ne sono certo.
> 
> Durante e dopo il COVID è come impazzito.
> ...


Chi vuole mettersi la mascherina, perchè così gli va, nulla da dirgli. Ma non si possono imporre, per di più per iniziativa personale, certe misure ora che l'emergenza è finita. Bisogna darsi una regolata.


----------



## Devil man (28 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti, altrimenti facevo il novax anche io.


quindi ti sei vaccinato se no non ti pagavano ? giusto per sapere

io ho preferito fare i tamponi, se ero un sanitario avrei fatto la stessa scelta


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il ripristino dello stato di diritto avverrà solo con il reintegro di chiunque ancora oggi è sospeso.
> 
> Abolire le misure sul covid significa annientare il più grande tentativo di imporre il comunismo nella società occidentale.


Secondo me invece sarebbe necessario anche il rimborso dei mesi di stipendio non pagati. A carico di coloro che hanno deciso per queste sospensioni.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Ottobre 2022)

Era ora, ormai serviva solo per fare terrorismo.
Tra l'altro era una farsa, in particolare per quanto riguarda i dati su decessi e ricoveri, perché lasciava intendere che erano morti e ricoveri per covid e non semplicemente con covid. Il mese scorso era emerso che ormai 2/3 dei ricoveri sono persone che erano ricoverate per altro e semplicemente erano poi risultate positive al tampone.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

*Schillaci ha annunciato un provvedimento che reintegrerà i medici non vaccinati sospesi.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Schillaci ha annunciato un provvedimento che reintegrerà i medici non vaccinati sospesi.*


Dopo questa, la Meloni nei sondaggi crescerà minimo al 35%. 

Queste sono le misure che meritano gli applausi, chiunque le faccia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> quindi ti sei vaccinato se no non ti pagavano ? giusto per sapere
> 
> io ho preferito fare i tamponi, se ero un sanitario avrei fatto la stessa scelta


no mi son vaccinato perchè secondo me era giusto, fino alla 2a dose.
la 3a l'ho fatta perchè sapevo che era l'ultima e vaffa....

ma se fossi stato pagato a casa, avrei rinunciato al vaccino!


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.


Ah perchè c'erano ancora??


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.



Bene. Basta con il terrorrismo psicologico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Ottobre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece sarebbe necessario anche il rimborso dei mesi di stipendio non pagati. A carico di coloro che hanno deciso per queste sospensioni.


ma si facciamogli anche un monumento!


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Schillaci ha annunciato un provvedimento che reintegrerà i medici non vaccinati sospesi.*


Sto Schillaci, fortunatamente, nonostante sia un tecnico pare che sia il solito operaio che dice e fa cose a seconda di chi comanda. Come era anche Speranza, però molto più presentabile, dopotutto è pur sempre un medico. Speranza, invece, un burattino ignorante ed insignificante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo questa, la Meloni nei sondaggi crescerà minimo al 35%.
> 
> Queste sono le misure che meritano gli applausi, chiunque le faccia.


ma figurati dai... seriamente a parte qui dentro non sento parlare di covid da mesi e mesi. e secondo te prende il 10% per aver reintegrato quei 4 gatti che si son rifiutati di vaccinarsi?
io non credo.
se guadagna è perchè secondo me per ora sembra una politica, cosa che i suoi predecessori non erano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.



I bollettini giornalieri li ho sempre odiati anche quando il covid era cosa seria, figuriamoci ora.
C'era un tizio dove ho la casa in campagna che alle 18.00 in concomitanza dell'appuntamento giornaliero dei bollettini si metteva a cantare fuori di casa per "portare allegria".


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati dai... seriamente a parte qui dentro non sento parlare di covid da mesi e mesi. e secondo te prende il 10% per aver reintegrato quei 4 gatti che si son rifiutati di vaccinarsi?
> io non credo.
> se guadagna è perchè secondo me per ora sembra una politica, cosa che i suoi predecessori non erano.


Non ho detto questo, ma è chiaro che per come sta agendo questo governo, c'è un modo diverso di trattare il covid. Da influenza, appunto!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2022)

E' già arrivata puntuale la tirata d'orecchie di Mattarella


----------



## Devil man (28 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati dai... seriamente a parte qui dentro non sento parlare di covid da mesi e mesi. e secondo te prende il 10% per aver reintegrato quei 4 gatti che si son rifiutati di vaccinarsi?
> io non credo.
> se guadagna è perchè secondo me per ora sembra una politica, cosa che i suoi predecessori non erano.


Will scusa, ma tu prendi sotto gamba quanta gente era incazzata per queste restrizioni... qualsiasi cosa la Meloni faccia per smantellare ciò che rimane del regime sanitario è ORO COLATO...

il PD o la "coalizione di sinistra" ha perso l'occasione di togliere tutto prima che arrivasse la Meloni....  in quel senso sono stati degli stupidi

stupidi erano e stupidi sono


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Will scusa, ma tu prendi sotto gamba quanta gente era incazzata per queste restrizioni... qualsiasi cosa la Meloni faccia per smantellare ciò che rimane del regime sanitario è ORO COLATO...
> 
> il PD o la "coalizione di sinistra" ha perso l'occasione di togliere tutto prima che arrivasse la Meloni....  in quel senso sono stati degli stupidi
> 
> stupidi erano e stupidi sono


io non credo che ci fosse molta gente incazzata sinceramente.
magari alcuni non soddisfatti si, ma da cambiare voto per una cosa del genere io non ne conosco.
anche perchè a me è sempre sembrato un puntiglio politico, cioè che solo quelli di destra (in minima parte) hanno preso di petto la questione, mentre quelli di sinistra la consideravano giusta.
veramente pochissimi escono da questo schema.


----------



## Devil man (28 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non credo che ci fosse molta gente incazzata sinceramente.
> magari alcuni non soddisfatti si, ma da cambiare voto per una cosa del genere io non ne conosco.
> anche perchè a me è sempre sembrato un puntiglio politico, cioè che solo quelli di destra (in minima parte) hanno preso di petto la questione, mentre quelli di sinistra la consideravano giusta.
> veramente pochissimi escono da questo schema.


Sono già uscite le statistiche e hanno già analizzato che 1/3 dei votanti della Meloni sono No greenpass No mask e No vaccini obbligatori..

Se ti vuoi intestardire nel non considerare questa fascia di elettori fai pure...
La Meloni sa quel che sta facendo per non deludere i suoi votanti.

E attuando questa strategia di abolire tutto si prende anche i voti di quelli che hanno votato per i partiti anti-sistema ( Italexit, Vita ecc.. ), trovo molto furba la sua strategia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sono già uscite le statistiche e hanno già analizzato che 1/3 dei votanti della Meloni sono No greenpass No mask e No vaccini obbligatori..
> 
> Se ti vuoi intestardire nel non considerare questa fascia di elettori fai pure...
> La Meloni sa quel che sta facendo per non deludere i suoi elettori.
> ...


ma intestardirmi su cosa? ma possibile che ti scaldi sempre???

se stessi più calmo e leggessi meglio ho scritto un'altra cosa, ossia che per me quasi nessuno cambia il voto per sta cavolata.
quel 1/3 probabilmente l'avrebbero votata lo stesso.

lei giustamente rispetta quello che ha detto in propaganda. fa bene.
non deve avere strategie, deve avere idee e rispettare quel che promette.
se fossimo a 2 anni fa comunque lei avrebbe fatto come il pd, sono sicuro. appena uscito il virus erano i destri a dire di chiudere e i sinistri ad dire di abbracciare i cinesi. è sempre una questione di opposizione.
ma questo è un altro discorso.
chiudo


----------



## Devil man (28 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma intestardirmi su cosa? ma possibile che ti scaldi sempre???
> 
> se stessi più calmo e leggessi meglio ho scritto un'altra cosa, ossia che per me quasi nessuno cambia il voto per sta cavolata.
> quel 1/3 probabilmente l'avrebbero votata lo stesso.
> ...


Io sono tranquillissimo... Tu hai il tuo parere ed io il mio.. il mio parere è che moltissimi hanno cambiato voto per quel che è successo ... Per te invece non è così ma anche a leggerti si capisce che abbiamo vissuto in due realtà totalmente differenti durante la pandemia.. come il giorno e la notte quindi amen..


----------



## Andris (29 Ottobre 2022)

Sorgi su La Stampa probabilmente è passibile di querela.



>


----------



## livestrong (29 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Orazio Schillaci ha comunicato che il bollettino giornaliero sull'andamento dei contagi da Covid-19 sara' abolito e sostituito da un report settimanale piu' compatto. Cio' porta l'Italia in linea con altri paesi in Europa e in particolare con il Regno Unito, dove il report giornaliero e' stato eliminato da mesi.


Poco da dire, se non che era ora. Dobbiamo ringraziare la Meloni e il suo governo (!) per aver eliminato sta pagliacciata


----------



## Andris (29 Ottobre 2022)

oggi ho abbinato due attività per mesi riservate ai covidioti, ovvero treno e cinema

in treno diciamo che ancora ce ne sono diversi con la mascherina, alcuni anche fantasiosi tipo la sciarpa sotto la mascherina, al cinema no ma abbiamo toccato l'apice della follia di giornata.

signora entra con il compagno, pian piano i posti si riempiono attorno
inizia ad agitarsi

"Come faccio adesso, non riesco a respirare" e prende la FFP2 dalla borsetta

adesso la mascherina è diventata l'ossigeno o l'insulina per i malati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sorgi su La Stampa probabilmente è passibile di querela.



Se queste persone non vogliono entrare in contatto con un "non vaccinato" la questione è piuttosto semplice:
Chiamano il 118 e si fanno ricoverare nel reparto psichiatrico.


----------



## Andris (29 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se queste persone non vogliono entrare in contatto con un "non vaccinato" la questione è piuttosto semplice:
> Chiamano il 118 e si fanno ricoverare nel reparto psichiatrico.


l'anno scorso disse che le case da 1 milione di euro fossero la normalità per gli italiani...

il bonus psicologo di Speranza potrebbe essere utile, ma temo che i fondi siano già esauriti


----------



## vota DC (29 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque le mascherine non hanno evitato che praticamente tutti con 3 dosi si ammalassero a luglio. Ma le visite dei parenti non richiedevano nemmeno il tampone.
Bastava obbligo tampone ai parenti ed eravamo a posto,invece i nonnetti neanche capiscono cosa diciamo con le maschere addosso. Non ci sono scuse, c'è la reception e vengono controllati tutti gli accessi....il personale fa tamponi periodici e durante le visite di controlla che sia vecchietto che parenti abbiano le mascherine....con le fp2 ci si può pulire il sedere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi ho abbinato due attività per mesi riservate ai covidioti, ovvero treno e cinema
> 
> in treno diciamo che ancora ce ne sono diversi con la mascherina, alcuni anche fantasiosi tipo la sciarpa sotto la mascherina, al cinema no ma abbiamo toccato l'apice della follia di giornata.
> 
> ...



La tv e i programmi 24h su 24 covid-no stop hanno causato danni immensi.
Pensa che mia zia (con 4° dosi in corpo, l'ultima 2 mesetti fa con i vaccini non aggiornati) si è beccata il covid la scorsa settimana e già oggi voleva farsi subito la 5° dose


----------



## Andris (29 Ottobre 2022)

*Potrebbe essere il 1 novembre, ovvero il giorno dopo del primo CDM lunedì 31 ottobre, la data di reintegro immediato dei sanitari non vaccinati sospesi*


Corriere della Sera


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sorgi su La Stampa probabilmente è passibile di querela.


Tutti lucidi questi devoti del criminale di Bruxelles. Questo è anche quello che evocava il governo militare con a capo Figliuolo, nel caso cadesse Draghi .


----------



## raducioiu (30 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sorgi su La Stampa probabilmente è passibile di querela.


E che razza di diritto sarebbe dato che ormai, chiunque non sia ignorante o peggio, sa che essere vaccinati non evita di contagiare? Comunque se desiderano non entrare in contatto con chi non si è vaccinato va bene, possono sempre... "_stare rinchiusi a casa, come sorci" _


----------



## Marilson (30 Ottobre 2022)

sono sceso in italia per il ponte dei morti.. vado dal mio parrucchiere di fiducia. Di solito si andava da lui e ci si accomodava ad aspettare, leggendo la gazzetta o scambiando due parole. Ora invece solo su appuntamento, nel suo salone si entra solo per tagliarsi i capelli e si e' in due. Lui rigorosamente con ffp2. Gli ho detto che ero appena arrivato da Londra e quasi sveniva a terra, come se fossi un appestato. Per tranquillizzarlo gli ho detto che ero tridosato e che avevo fatto comunque il covid a luglio. Cosi siamo messi in Italia..


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Potrebbe essere il 1 novembre, ovvero il giorno dopo del primo CDM lunedì 31 ottobre, la data di reintegro immediato dei sanitari non vaccinati sospesi*
> 
> 
> Corriere della Sera


Il primo novembre deve diventare festa nazionale per il ripristino dello stato di diritto


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il primo novembre deve diventare festa nazionale per il ripristino dello stato di diritto


Dopo questa vittoria del 1 novembre, purtroppo ci sono anche altre cose da togliere affinchè si torni alla civiltà pre-covid. Le mascherine obbligatorie nei concorsi pubblici e magari sanzioni a tutti i privati che le pretendono nonostante non ci sia più l'obbligo per legge.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Ottobre 2022)

quando potrò abbracciare una cinese, sarò tornato alla normalità


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Questo e' un provvedimento essenziale che andavo dicendo da mesi! Finalmente non ci saranno piu' le ossessive "ultimissime" di un importante quotidiano a tiratura nazionale.
> 
> Mantenere una struttura del genere impegnando personale e risorse per riportare numeri assolutamente inutili era praticamente da denuncia alla corte dei conti per spreco di denaro pubblico. Assolutamente inutile.


Finalmente.
Solo noi facevamo sta pagliacciata giornaliera in palese malafede.
Onestamente non serve manco settimanale perché non ha più senso


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Repubblica che si sa prende una barcata di soldi da Pfizer
> 
> intitola così " il governo cancella il covid "
> 
> ...


È una meraviglia: hai visto quanti fegati stanno scoppiando?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sono sceso in italia per il ponte dei morti.. vado dal mio parrucchiere di fiducia. Di solito si andava da lui e ci si accomodava ad aspettare, leggendo la gazzetta o scambiando due parole. Ora invece solo su appuntamento, nel suo salone si entra solo per tagliarsi i capelli e si e' in due. Lui rigorosamente con ffp2. Gli ho detto che ero appena arrivato da Londra e quasi sveniva a terra, come se fossi un appestato. Per tranquillizzarlo gli ho detto che ero tridosato e che avevo fatto comunque il covid a luglio. Cosi siamo messi in Italia..


Purtroppo ormai siamo un paese di ignoranti lobotomizzati. Siamo i peggiori per distacco..un caso clinico ormai


----------



## Marilson (30 Ottobre 2022)

Non e' questione di essere lobotomizzati, e' proprio un inspiegabile senso di paura verso qualcosa che non esiste


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Non e' questione di essere lobotomizzati, e' proprio un inspiegabile senso di paura verso qualcosa che non esiste


L'Italia è un popolo di pecore e, per di più, abbiamo avuto un osannato e non eletto premier che ha detto "se non ti vaccini, m.uori" (roba da dittatura sudamericana). Che ti puoi aspettare?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Non e' questione di essere lobotomizzati, e' proprio un inspiegabile senso di paura verso qualcosa che non esiste


Fidati che è dovuto tutto alla lobotomizzazione dei media


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Giancarlo Loquenzi, giornalista RAI per radio 1 e raiplay

"Reintegrate pure i sanitari sospesi perché contrari al vaccino, ma, per favore, chiedete loro di indossare una spilletta “no-vax” vorrei poterli riconoscere (tanto ne saranno fieri no?)"*


ora stiamo capendo come fu possibile all'epoca pensare fosse giusto la spilla ebraica e altre discriminazioni razziali
il meccanismo mentale è il medesimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Crisanti: "Schillaci? Non conoscevo il ministro della Salute. Ma se il suo primo atto è quello di togliere le mascherine negli ospedali, allora dico: caro Schillaci, tu di sanità non capisci nulla. Magari sei un bravo radiologo."*


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Giancarlo Loquenzi, giornalista RAI per radio 1 e raiplay
> 
> "Reintegrate pure i sanitari sospesi perché contrari al vaccino, ma, per favore, chiedete loro di indossare una spilletta “no-vax” vorrei poterli riconoscere (tanto ne saranno fieri no?)"*
> 
> ...


io invece quoto.
come dice sto qui ne sono fieri quindi dove sta il problema?


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io invece quoto.
> come dice sto qui ne sono fieri quindi dove sta il problema?


tutte le minoranze discriminate ne sono fiere, che motivazione è mai questa ?
non è che se non accetti l'obbligo di un vaccino improvvisato diventi uno sciamano, hai fatto tutti i vaccini obbligatori precedenti e i richiami successivi ogni tot. anni sulla tua scheda di vaccinazione personale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Schillaci? Non conoscevo il ministro della Salute. Ma se il suo primo atto è quello di togliere le mascherine negli ospedali, allora dico: caro Schillaci, tu di sanità non capisci nulla. Magari sei un bravo radiologo."*



Crisantemo è l'ultima persona sulla faccia della terra a poter parlare di competenze.
Somaro, ha cannato tutto quello che poteva cannare durante il covid.

Era addirittura contro le riaperture e parlava di nuove centinaia di migliiaa di morti dovuti alla riapertura.
Quando il covid o il vaccino farannno il loro dovere, sarà già troppo tardi.


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Schillaci? Non conoscevo il ministro della Salute. Ma se il suo primo atto è quello di togliere le mascherine negli ospedali, allora dico: caro Schillaci, tu di sanità non capisci nulla. Magari sei un bravo radiologo."*


stanno confermando i miei sospetti: l'opposizione sarà solo su fascismo, covid e politicamente corretto
sul resto non hanno argomenti.

in realtà per esempio il governo non si è ancora pronunciato sul green pass attualmente obbligatorio in ospedale e RSA per le visite fino al 31 dicembre, dopo il solone Mattarella qualche governista ha tirato il freno a togliere le mascherine tout court, il 4 novembre c'è l'incontro con i sindacati per il rinnovo degli accordi aziendali con cui possono mettere mascherine se la situazione interna lo richiede

dunque se guardiamo con attenzione non c'è per nulla "il governo cancella il covid" come diceva Repubblica...


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

*ricordiamo sempre che in Italia da mesi lavorano medici e sanitari ucraini NON vaccinati per il covid*

non è che non fossero vaccinati là, paese con bassissima percentuale di vaccinati, e lo hanno fatto qui
semplicemente a loro non è stata applicata la legge


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutte le minoranze discriminate ne sono fiere, che motivazione è mai questa ?
> non è che se non accetti l'obbligo di un vaccino improvvisato diventi uno sciamano, hai fatto tutti i vaccini obbligatori precedenti e i richiami successivi ogni tot. anni sulla tua scheda di vaccinazione personale


non vedo cosa c'entri.


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ricordiamo sempre che in Italia da mesi lavorano medici e sanitari ucraini NON vaccinati per il covid*
> 
> non è che non fossero vaccinati là, paese con bassissima percentuale di vaccinati, e lo hanno fatto qui
> semplicemente a loro non è stata applicata la legge


Infatti.
Credo che sia l'unico caso della storia in cui la politica ha discriminato i propri cittadini rispetto agli stranieri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2022)

Il covid è diventato uno strumento di controllo della società, lo stato che comanda i cittadini come nel sogno comunista. Infatti è il sogno di Repubblica e i suoi accoliti.
Questo governo è il vero liberatore


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Lombardia e Campania firmano ordinanza che obbliga le mascherine nelle strutture sanitarie e, dunque, vanno contro il governo.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lombardia e Campania firmano ordinanza che obbliga le mascherine nelle strutture sanitarie e, dunque, vanno contro il governo.*


Lombardia da mani nei capelli, dimostra quanto Salvini conti nel suo partito. Si faccia valere il governo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Le mascherine negli ospedali non le toglieranno, i ronzulliani fanno barricate.

Poi se due regioni si sono opposte, arriveranno anche le altre.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le mascherine negli ospedali non le toglieranno, i ronzulliani fanno barricate.
> 
> Poi se due regioni si sono opposte, arriveranno anche le altre.


Se non le toglieranno mai del tutto però, saranno sempre uno strumento di "moda" e, quindi, reintroducibile in un futuro prossimo, magari da qualche altro esecutivo se questo non dura. È qui che il governo deve avere le balls. Se non sbaglio, non hanno ancora tolto l'obbligo di GP per le visite nell'RSA, correggetemi se sbaglio.

Senza pugno duro, non si va da nessuna parte. Come diceva qualcuno prima, bisogna tornare alla civiltà pre-covid.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se non le toglieranno mai del tutto però, saranno sempre uno strumento di "moda" e, quindi, reintroducibile in un futuro prossimo, magari da qualche altro esecutivo se questo non dura. È qui che il governo deve avere le balls. Se non sbaglio, non hanno ancora tolto l'obbligo di GP per le visite nell'RSA, correggetemi se sbaglio.
> 
> Senza pugno duro, non si va da nessuna parte. Come diceva qualcuno prima, bisogna tornare alla civiltà pre-covid.


Per dire, Draghi quando molte regioni non volevano far partire le scuole in presenza per i troppi contagi, con il ministro Bianchi non si fece intimidire. 

Lo stato serve soprattutto a questo, ad evitare le porcate delle regioni. E, perciò, rabbrividisco quando sento parlare di federalismo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se non le toglieranno mai del tutto però, saranno sempre uno strumento di "moda" e, quindi, reintroducibile in un futuro prossimo, magari da qualche altro esecutivo se questo non dura. È qui che il governo deve avere le balls. Se non sbaglio, non hanno ancora tolto l'obbligo di GP per le visite nell'RSA, correggetemi se sbaglio.
> 
> Senza pugno duro, non si va da nessuna parte. Come diceva qualcuno prima, bisogna tornare alla civiltà pre-covid.



Io devo cercare di farla togliere a mio zio che la mette ancora in macchina.
Se riesco nell'impresa, ma è veramente difficilissimo,mando una lettera alla Meloni offrendole qualche consiglio


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Pare che il governo voglia prolungare l'obbligo di museruola negli ospedali. Lo stesso Bassetti ieri era d'accordo. Male male. L'esecutivo qui ha dimostrato di avere paura di Repubblica, governatori nordisti (che il giorno che cadranno mi farò tante di quelle seghe) e virostars. 

Per questo dico sempre che nei primi mesi della pandemia non sarebbe cambiato molto con un altro governo, a livello di chiusure. Il livello di terrorismo è tale, che pure gli altri partiti si appecorano. 

Per il resto, attendiamo l'ufficialità.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Ah, avete sentito che la Meloni ha impedito la nomina di un sottosegretario indicato da FI. Perchè? Aveva rapporti con la ndrangheta. Oh tutti uguali questi di FI ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Reintegrati i medici non vaccinati dal primo novembre, ma prolungato l'obbligo delle mascherine nelle strutture sanitarie, così come non è stato tolto l'obbligo di Green Pass in ospedali e RSA.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Reintegrati i medici non vaccinati dal primo novembre, ma prolungato l'obbligo delle mascherine nelle strutture sanitarie, così come non è stato tolto l'obbligo di Green Pass in ospedali e RSA.*


Posso dire che schifo sugli ultimi due punti o vengo tacciato di "piddismo"? Come al solito mancano gli attributi per fare scelte drastiche ma sacrosante. Che poi, dire drastiche è troppo. Il covid è ormai un'influenza...


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

fossi nei loro panni, considerate le critiche scontate dei soliti noti, almeno farei tutto il pacchetto completo.
se devo essere criticato almeno faccio tutto, non che prendi tutta quella melma per anticipare di due mesi il reintegro dei non vaccinati e basta


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fossi nei loro panni, considerate le critiche scontate dei soliti noti, almeno farei tutto il pacchetto completo.
> se devo essere criticato almeno faccio tutto, non che prendi tutta quella melma per anticipare di due mesi il reintegro dei non vaccinati e basta


A breve, ci sarà l'incontro tra le parti sociali per le mascherine sui luoghi di lavoro. Ma immagino che ci saranno compromessi anche in quel caso.

Il mio terrore è che se dovesse succedere una nuova pandemia, succederanno le stesse identiche cose del Conte-Bis. Non abbiamo leader, ma abbiamo pupazzi. Basti vedere Forza Italia che è oggettivamente, ripeto oggettivamente (ci sono gli audio con tanto di applausi) d'accordo con Berlusconi su Putin, ma sono costretti a dire e fare contro la Russia perchè lo chiedono l'Europah e Bidet.

Ma la stessa Meloni la pensa così. Guardate che diceva nel 2014.





Siamo di fronte ad un Draghi-bis di centrodestra. È tipo con l'euro, visto che non se ne può uscire allora ogni tanto ci danno le mancette tipo le pensioni e i redditi. E non voglio pensare che sarà così per sempre pure con le mascherine. Una volta sì, una volta no.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A breve, ci sarà l'incontro tra le parti sociali per le mascherine sui luoghi di lavoro. Ma immagino che ci saranno compromessi anche in quel caso.
> 
> Il mio terrore è che se dovesse succedere una nuova pandemia, succederanno le stesse identiche cose del Conte-Bis. Non abbiamo leader, ma abbiamo pupazzi. Basti vedere Forza Italia che è oggettivamente, ripeto oggettivamente (ci sono gli audio con tanto di applausi) d'accordo con Berlusconi su Putin, ma sono costretti a dire e fare contro la Russia perchè lo chiedono l'Europah e Bidet.
> 
> ...


Per non parlare di quell'altro burattino del neo ministro della salute: "No, ma non ho mai pensato di togliere l'obbligo di mascherine negli ospedali".


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Reintegrati i medici non vaccinati dal primo novembre, ma prolungato l'obbligo delle mascherine nelle strutture sanitarie, così come non è stato tolto l'obbligo di Green Pass in ospedali e RSA.*


Ottimo per i medici, per le mascherine non mi interessa. Invece il GP quando scade? il 31 dicembre? questo si che lo avrei tolto subito.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ottimo per i medici, per le mascherine non mi interessa. Invece il GP quando scade? il 31 dicembre? questo si che lo avrei tolto subito.


In Francia le opposizioni hanno avuto il coraggio di toglierlo già da mesi. Qui, invece gli appecorati danno il cioccolatino ai virologi. Sperando di non avere sorprese dopo il 31.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

*TG1: Si discute di misure covid per quanto riguarda ipotesi riduzione quarantena, bollettino settimanale e eventuali nuove varianti.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Si discute di misure covid per quanto riguarda ipotesi riduzione quarantena, bollettino settimanale e eventuali nuove varianti.*


Sul covid una mezza delusione. Hanno reintegrato i medici non per una questione di libertà, ma perchè gli ospedali erano al collasso. Lo stesso motivo per cui quelli di prima hanno tolto l'obbligo di Green Pass nei negozi, perchè i bar e i ristoranti erano chiusi. Il nuovo ministro è uno Speranza più aperturista, al momento.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sul covid una mezza delusione. Hanno reintegrato i medici non per una questione di libertà, ma perchè gli ospedali erano al collasso. Lo stesso motivo per cui quelli di prima hanno tolto l'obbligo di Green Pass nei negozi, perchè i bar e i ristoranti erano *chiusi*. Il nuovo ministro è uno Speranza più aperturista, al momento.


vuoti non chiusi*


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

ospedale di Trieste da oggi, come riportato sul sito ufficiale

spunta fuori il green pass rafforzato e tampone obbligatorio per chi non ha la terza dose.



> *"VISITE AI PAZIENTI RICOVERATI*​L’accesso dei visitatori ai Reparti di degenza è consentito, nel rispetto delle misure di sicurezza, a *un visitatore al giorno* per paziente degente e per un* tempo massimo di 45 minuti.*
> In caso di più pazienti nella stessa stanza l'accesso è limitato a un visitatore per volta.
> L'orario di visita andrà concordato con il personale del reparto, al fine di evitare qualsiasi tipo di sovraffollamento nelle stanze di degenza. È vietata la sosta nei corridoi o nelle sale di attesa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

servirebbe un provvedimento radicale: cancellazione da tutti i server nazionali e regionali dei green pass
non deve esistere memoria di nulla, così finisce questa pagliacciata di codesti novelli napoleone che si inventano regole
sappiamo poi da chi sono sponsorizzati questi soggetti, non si entra certo per concorso di merito ma per nomina politica


p.s.

pure a voi in questi giorni su youtube esce sempre la pubblicità di Pfizer per la vaccinazione da polmonite pneumococcica?
ogni giorno su 80% dei video, pazzesco


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

Ronzulli (FI) attacca la prima mossa sul Covid: No vax non dovrebbero lavorare nella sanità.​


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

Meno male che eravamo tornati alla "normalità" da anni.


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ronzulli (FI) attacca la prima mossa sul Covid: No vax non dovrebbero lavorare nella sanità.​


sì è stata zitta qualche giorno sperando di rientrare tra i sottosegretari almeno, ora ha vuotato il sacco.
e lo stesso gasparri

ha detto che non è nel governo per le sue affermazioni sul covid, non perchè non ha le competenze...

sapevo che sarebbero stati una spina nel fianco in FI innanzitutto


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

*la veterinaria Capua a radio1:

"Ho fatto la quarta dose e quando tornerò in Florida farò la quinta dose insieme al vaccino dell'influenza

I contagi aumenteranno quando staremo più al chiuso e senza vaccini ci saranno anche più morti"*


oh sono passati quasi tre anni ma non c'è un'intervista in cui parla di quel che succede in Florida, dove vive e lavora, dal 2020
uno stato dove non c'è stato assolutamente nulla di quello che hanno propagandato qui per anni, niente di niente
anzi chi si permetteva di dire o fare qualcosa caro ai nostri amici rigoristi ha ricevuto sanzioni pesanti dal governatore in persona, oltre che dai giudici locali


----------



## Swaitak (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ronzulli (FI) attacca la prima mossa sul Covid: No vax non dovrebbero lavorare nella sanità.​


ancora grande Giorgia


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2022)

*tornati a lavoro i medici e sanitari non vaccinati


Emiliano non ci sta e fa un'ordinanza per non farli lavorare nei reparti più a rischio in Puglia


Presidente ordine medici:

"Far tornare i medici non vaccinati al lavoro in questo momento non è rischioso.*
*L'articolo 32 della Costituzione demanda al Parlamento la definizione del bilanciamento fra i diritti del singoli e quelli della comunità in materia di salute. 
Durante l'emergenza Covid tutti i partiti, con l'esclusione di Fratelli d'Italia, avevano ragionato sulla prevalenza del diritto della comunità. Adesso l'andamento della patologia è cambiato, per questo il governo propone al Parlamento l'adozione di un atto che ripristini il corretto funzionamento dell'articolo 32 della Costituzione"


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2022)

Emiliano non si rende conto che fa un piacere non facendoli lavorare nei reparti più a rischio, non è una punizione
fa un torto a chi non ha il cambio dovendo fare più ore e ai cittadini che hanno meno assistenza, non a loro
purtroppo l'ideologia acceca le menti...ieri con la bava alla bocca tronfio rivendicava su rai2


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2022)

*Gemmato di FDI preanncia che ribalteranno la legge pugliese

"Nella gerarchia delle leggi ciò che dice lo Stato centrale non può essere derubricato da una regione.
Questa legge verrà impugnata"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ronzulli (FI) attacca la prima mossa sul Covid: No vax non dovrebbero lavorare nella sanità.​



Ma questa poi di cosa parla quando il covid sarà finito per davvero?


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2022)

parlano solo delle cose su cui far polemiche, non sul contratto con 175 euro in più al mese ai sanitari appena firmato


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2022)

*tornati anche 1.200 farmacisti non vaccinati*


@diavoloINme


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma questa poi di cosa parla quando il covid sarà finito per davvero?



Aspetta il prossimo problema.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *tornati a lavoro i medici e sanitari non vaccinati
> 
> 
> Emiliano non ci sta e fa un'ordinanza per non farli lavorare nei reparti più a rischio in Puglia
> ...


E che siamo a Stalingrado


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2022)

peraltro, anche se nel governo dei migliori fingevano di nulla, in Italia c'era fino a lunedì una babele di decisioni regionali differenti riguardo la vaccinazione obbligatoria dei lavoratori del ramo sanità
per esempio ci sono dei TAR che hanno sentenziato una dilazione di 6 mesi dopo la guarigione senza sospensione per mancata vaccinazione, altri 12 mesi, una circolare del governo parlava di 3 mesi
era il caos totale con lavoratori trattati diversamente a parità di caso in regioni diverse e gli stessi ordini professionali dallo scorso giugno avevano chiesto ufficialmente chiarimenti al governo Draghi senza risposta


----------



## Devil man (2 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la veterinaria Capua a radio1:
> 
> "Ho fatto la quarta dose e quando tornerò in Florida farò la quinta dose insieme al vaccino dell'influenza
> 
> ...


Ma non puoi comparare la Florida con l'Italia, li c'è sempre caldo e sole,. CIT.


----------



## raducioiu (2 Novembre 2022)

È incredibile come si continuino a prendere decisioni e a fare dichiarazioni basate sulla menzogna che i vaccinati non sono contagiosi. Non ha alcun senso sostenere che i non vaccinati "non possono andare nei reparti a rischio".


----------

